# Eclipse Plugin - Einfachstes Problem, das es gibt.



## _oOo_ (3. Apr 2012)

Also: Ich wollte ein meiner Meinung nach dringend nötiges, aber einfaches Plugin für Eclipse entwickeln. Dabei habe ich ein Problem: In beinahe allen aktuellen Anleitungen zu dem Thema ist von Plugin-Project als Projekttyp in Eclipse die Rede. Diesen gibt es bei mir aber nicht. Ich habe Eclipse Helios + Indigo.

Als Anleitungen habe ich folgende genutzt:
eclipsepluginsite.com
vogella.de/articles/EclipsePlugIn/article.html

Ich nehme an, auch dazu findet jemand eine sehr einfache Lösung! Wie immer Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## maki (3. Apr 2012)

Eclipse Downloads

Dort dann "Eclipse for RCP and RAP Developers" (181 MB) runterladen.


----------



## _oOo_ (3. Apr 2012)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Eclipse Downloads
> 
> Dort dann "Eclipse for RCP and RAP Developers" (181 MB) runterladen.



Tausend Dank!


----------

